# Lowering..



## lasoya113 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey everyone I just installed the pedders front and rear 3/4" lowering springs with koni shocks and struts on my 06 gto. I love the look of the rear stance but the front is too high I think. Does anyone have a pic of there car lowered in the front with pedders 2275 1" lowering springs? Ill be posting a pic of my car soon


----------



## lasoya113 (Mar 19, 2011)

Also if you installed koni adjustable shocks whats a good setting for them?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I believe once you get to a 1" drop you start to get funny tire wear. I could be wrong on this though. Do a search.

The shock setting depends on how you like your car to feel and your driving habits. It's all personal preference. What one person likes, the other may not. Keep adjusting and go for rides till your happy.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It's not the tire wear so much as the fronts can be camber adjusted unlike the rears. The problem is that there is only like ~2 1/4" of wheel travel to the bump stops. 3/4" drop (mine are 20mm or .78") leaves about 1 1/2" travel. Another 1/4" leaves 1 1/4". The question is how close to bottoming out do you want to run and what do your streets look like. I know a lot of people have done that but combined with larger wheels there's not a lot of cush left. You also start running outside of the design parameters of the strut. Usually shorter struts are used when you go lower than 3/4". One thing to do if you haven't driven it for long is wait a bit. All springs tend to settle a little with use. On the Konis I run mine on full soft all around for daily driving. Anything more than that is bouncy. At the track I turn up the rears to help control hop.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

87GN06GTO07IRL said:


> I believe once you get to a 1" drop you start to get funny tire wear. *I could be wrong on this though*. Do a search.


Yes you are completely wrong

To the OP, go to the picture thread and look for my post in there (I think it's on page 2 as of right now). I have pics of my car with a 1" drop in front and yes I am using a shorter strut.


----------

